# Over come with grief today



## marie5890

I had to put down two BELOVED cats last fall. 10 weeks apart.
My Beloved Blues first, then my sweetheart Rhythm 10 weeks later.

Just 2 weeks ago my Harmony had major surgery for stomatitis (full dental extraction)

And right now I just feel sad sad sad sad sad....

I miss my Blues. I miss my Rhythm (Tuxie)....soooo sooo very much

I know you all will understand...

I just miss every bit of them. :sad2:sad2:sad2:sad2:sad2

Thanks for listening...


----------



## catloverami

I'm sorry you lost two of your cats so close together. It is devastating I know. I do hope Harmony is making a good recovery. I truly believe that no love is ever lost, and that some day you will see them again. For their sake, try to be happy for Harmony who may be picking up on your sadness.


----------



## Marcia

I'm so sorry you are SO sad! Sometimes the sadness and missing them just won't quit. I hope Harmony makes a full recovery and enjoys life to the fullest.

Last night I had two glasses of wine and that always makes me melancholy. I started talking about Sam, our beautiful silver Persian that we adopted at 12 years old. We had to let him go last January (2012) after only 4.5 years with him, and the tears just started flowing. Bittersweet. Better to have loved and lost, than never to have known them at all........


----------



## wallycat

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy losing our beloved kitties, even when putting them down is the right decision. It sounds like you have some wonderful memories. I hope they remain strong and that the hurt subsides.


----------



## marie5890

Thanks to all of you. I knew you would understand.

Yes Marcia. I am so glad that we shared our lives together. I have no regrets for the love shared. The petpets and the scritches behind the ears!! Not a one.

I was just so unprepared to lose 2 in such a short time, and then a 3rd with a serious and painful dental disease


----------



## Marcia

We have two that are very elderly at about 16+ or so (no one really knows). We know we will lose them fairly soon because we can see them slowing down and just plain aging but we also know they probably won't last long without each other. They are the only two that are fairly close. I fully expect to cry like a baby when they finally pass and my husband has scheduled a week of vacation.


----------



## marie5890

Marcia said:


> We have two that are very elderly at about 16+ or so (no one really knows). We know we will lose them fairly soon because we can see them slowing down and just plain aging but we also know they probably won't last long without each other. They are the only two that are fairly close. I fully expect to cry like a baby when they finally pass and my husband has scheduled a week of vacation.



Hold 'em close and petpets to them...

Hugs for you....
I get it. The gut wrenching hemmoraging of love we have for them when it's time for them to move on...


----------



## OctoberinMaine

When I lost my first cat Rookie, I realized I knew what true heartbreak was. It's very, very painful, and it's only the passage of time that lets you get back to your 'old self.' I just told myself -- they happen to have a shorter lifespan than we do, so by adopting them we're signing up for taking the loss. We're taking one on the chin so they don't have to. I think it's a noble thing.


----------



## uhadmeatmeow

I get your pain. Your pain is mine  My beautiful Jinx left me a week ago...We bought flowers for her burial place. The pain is there and will always be there. I don't know...I used to think "Wow, cats live 15+ years, I'm so fortunate!" and she died at 8 and 1/2, it was so unexpected...I guess god or whoever taught me a lesson: "Don't try to predict the future". Perhaps I'm going to be next in a few months, nobody knows...
All I know is that as long as I live, whether it's a few months or years, the pain of losing her will always be with me. I still hear her paws on the floor, but she's not there...


----------



## Marcia

We are all here among friends. We all (most of us) have loved and lost. Some of us many times and it is never easy, but the wonderful part is we have saved a life and loved a furry friend unconditionally.


----------



## uhadmeatmeow

Very true, Marcia...I guess that's life itself: love and lose. Like Marie, I still have a furry friend (a dog) that needs me. 
Anyway, I know you all know this, but never let anyone tell you you're "over mourning" or "you are exaggerating". Pain is pain, loss is loss, animal or human. It's the lost bond that makes us grief. When my grandma died, who I wasn't very close to, I felt bad for my dad, but that was it. 
When my childhood dog died at 13, I felt it for the first time, that awful heartache. And now...I guess I'll feel it again.
But again, that's life, sadly.


----------



## marie5890

uhadmeatmeow said:


> I get your pain. Your pain is mine  My beautiful Jinx left me a week ago...We bought flowers for her burial place. The pain is there and will always be there. I don't know...I used to think "Wow, cats live 15+ years, I'm so fortunate!" and she died at 8 and 1/2, it was so unexpected...I guess god or whoever taught me a lesson: "Don't try to predict the future". Perhaps I'm going to be next in a few months, nobody knows...
> All I know is that as long as I live, whether it's a few months or years, the pain of losing her will always be with me. I still hear her paws on the floor, but she's not there...


Im so so sorry for the loss of Jinx... atback:

Yes, we understand. 
I visited Blues and Rhythm's place of burial today. They are side by side, right underneath the bedroom window of my mother (Family farm, I dont live at the farm, but my mother does. Many four-legged family members are buried in various places over the 40 acres. )


----------



## 10cats2dogs

In Remembrance...
For Rhythm and Blues...


----------



## Keeli

Over the years, I have found the best way to get over that void is to fill it with another kitty in need of love and care. It helped the healing process for me. It keeps you from dwelling on your loss, but gives you a new family member to love.. Besides the kitten antics always keep me laughing


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am so sorry for your sorrow, Marie and everyone else. Unfortunately, I know all too well the heart wrenching loss you are feeling. I still grieve for my beloved Mocha and, no matter how I try, cannot bring myself to choose a new kitty to share life with. Every day I talk to Mocha's spirit...and that helps, most of the time....but, just like you, the grief does seem to build and overflow at times. But I wouldn't give up a single second of memories of her. We all understand. ((((((((((( hugs)))))))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie

So sorry you are hurting, losing our beloved kitties can be exquisitely painful, it takes your breath away again and again, yet we'd never give the memories back to ease our pain....
Massive cyber hugs across the miles, and a hand to hold through your grief....


----------



## MowMow

Just a heads up that this thread is almost a year old.

Marie, I hope time has eased your pain and helped you to remember the wonderful times with your sweet kitty.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Everyone, 
I am sorry if I caused confusion...
I had just wanted to add my
"Kitty Angel" to Marie's thread...for a personal reason...
Again...Sorry about any confusion. 
Sharon


----------



## FuzzyGirlsMama312

I am so very sorry...There is nothing worse than missing your babies...


----------



## marie5890

Hi guys!
Yes, this thread is a year old. I still miss them and from time to time, I cry. But it's not overwhelimg like it was
Harmony' stomatitis was resolved with FME last year. Back in March she was dx-ed hyperT. She is 2 weeks out from I-131 treatment and is doing well. She gets her 30 day follow up in a couple of weeks.

Thank you all for your kindness. I know how many of us are here for each other in the scary and dark times. And the sad times.

I love you all for your kindrespiritness.


----------



## gizmothecat

iohhhh marie  I'm so sorry to hear. Its never easy losing pets. But for me...I try and get another one soon...but that's me and what I would do. You'll never forget those you've lost...but so many others could use your gentle touch and caring


----------

